# Nice stones or rocks thay don't raise ph?



## DreamCatcher

Any nice stones or rocks out there that don't raise ph like seriyu stones or dragon stones? Thanks


----------



## treyLcham

DreamCatcher said:


> Any nice stones or rocks out there that don't raise ph like seriyu stones or dragon stones? Thanks


most stone if not all will raise the ph only thing that is different is that those stones are a very rough stone so more of the minerals are released from it compared to lets say a river stone. So if you are looking for the stone that will barely change your ph then i will go with a large tumbled river stone kinda like the ones James Findley uses in this aqua scape https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZpNDYYXi2Y&list=PLADA7A41C9ABEBA51


----------



## lochaber

For the most part, only stones that are carbonates/contain carbonates will affect the chemistry. This is stuff like coral, shells, limestone, and marble.

Silicates are generally safe, and pretty much all volcanic/igneous rocks are inert.

If you try to scratch a rock with a piece of steel (like a nail or something similar), and you can't scratch the rock, it's probably a silicate, and probably safe for your tank.

Lava rock, basalt, granite, slate, quartz, flint, quartzite, and obsidian are all perfectly safe. There are countless other types, those are just some common ones off the top of my head.


----------



## DreamCatcher

sounds good. thanks


----------



## lamiskool

Fyi a great way to do a quick check on random rocks is to drop a bit of acid (viniger or muriatic acid will do) and if it bubbles then it will probably raise ur ph/kh/gh. Another way to test it is to put a few of the rocks in a bucket filled with water (test the waters ph/kh/gh beforehand!) and in a few days recheck it! If it chages u know the rock isnt inert! Im just saying this as I like to go to landscaping/rockyard and checknout random rocks that dont have a specific name


----------



## flight50

lamiskool said:


> Fyi a great way to do a quick check on random rocks is to drop a bit of acid (viniger or muriatic acid will do) and if it bubbles then it will probably raise ur ph/kh/gh. Another way to test it is to put a few of the rocks in a bucket filled with water (test the waters ph/kh/gh beforehand!) and in a few days recheck it! If it chages u know the rock isnt inert! Im just saying this as I like to go to landscaping/rockyard and checknout random rocks that dont have a specific name


I second the muriatic acid. Vinegar is just to weak of a base and not all rocks respond to it. I typically take a small eye dropper bottle of muriatic acid to stone yards when I go out looking. If it fizzes, I leave it alone no matter how attractive the rock is. Fewer issue to worry about that way. One of the stone yards in my area sees so many from our hobby that in their catalog, they actually list which rocks are aquarium safe. If they have the rock available I test it with my acid and the catalog is true to its word.


----------



## Diana

Vinegar is a weak acid, not a base. 

If you can scratch the rock first, then put the vinegar in the exposed scratch it might bubble. 

Putting the rock in a bucket with the water you will use in the aquarium is probably the best test. 

If you are handling muriatic acid, make sure you know what you are doing. It is a much stronger acid than vinegar! Gloves, eye protection...


----------



## greaser84

I have some ohko stone aka dragon stones, they don't noticeable alter my PH. I have them in my CRS tank. Seriyu stones on the other hand.... I recently did some testing on lava rock, it does ever so slightly raise the PH, nothing too worry about though.


----------



## PlantedRich

We need to keep in mind what water we are starting with when we think of how a rock might change it. If it is already hard alkaline water, adding rocks may not change a thing. Rocks changing the water is very much based on East coast/ West coast thinking where there is a lot more soft acidic water. Find a rock and getting a fizz when you do the acid may tell you if it is an alkaline rock but then it really doesn't tell you much about how it will react in your water.
I really feel the test that Diana recommends is much more certain. If you get a strong enough acid, it may react---even with your skin so be careful when you get into the strong stuff. Read and heed the directions.


----------

